

Artist Gives Caddisfly Larvae Gold & Jewels to Build Their Protective Cases - mhb
http://laughingsquid.com/french-artist-gives-caddisfly-larvae-gold-jewels-to-build-their-protective-cases/

======
mhb
Also:

<http://www.leonardo.info/isast/articles/duprat/duprat.html>

